# Diesel owners, what did you pay?



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Offer made by the dealer for a 14 with drivers convince package navigation and pioneer system and fog lights 
24,000


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

2014 Cruze Diesel
-Driver's Convenience Pkg
-Enhanced Safety Pkg
-Pioneer sound system

$23,425


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

PanJet said:


> 2014 Cruze Diesel
> -Driver's Convenience Pkg
> -Enhanced Safety Pkg
> -Pioneer sound system
> ...


Sounds like you did pretty good. The MSRP on this car would be close to $27K. Figure invoice at 93% of that, gets to $25.1, subtract $1.5 if you had the "customer cash and GM loyalty" brings it down to $23.6. I could be off by a few hundred but it'd be hard to do better ... unless the dealer was willing to take a loss to move one more unit for the month.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

$23,700 with convenience package, fog lights, and splash guards.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the "gas people" see this pop up on recent threads and don't realize they are in the diesel forum. 

I am not a good one to ask because I was an early adopter and got one of the first ones to hit the ground for $1000 discount and $750 USAA. Prices seem to have dropped significantly since I bought mine.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I did 22,990 for base, zero add ons. This was 3.5 months ago though and after contacting almost every dealer in northern New England and a few in Massachusetts/NY (mostly for a better trade value on the old car). I've been clicking unsubscribe to a lot of dealer emails lately.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

24.1 with no options back in September. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

2014 Eco Diesel Convenience package only, 23,404 minus 3,000 GM card points. $20,404. The GM points sealed the deal.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

$1,000 off sticker and $1,500 in rebates. Bought mine in October.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fixed the title for y'all to avoid confusion 

They offered me one for $23K otd not including my current trade. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

2 I think I would take that lol


----------

